# here we go on this



## justinR (Oct 16, 2003)

Well I am relatively new to this, but I think the journal is a great idea, so I will do my best. I will be posting some pics in the next couple of days. 

You might also notice that I don???t use free weights other then dumbbells and a curl bar, although I do use a smith machine. The reason why is that I use the gym that is available to me for free at work. ( which is also twenty feet from my desk   ) I work for a large company ( Kraft Foods ) at the corporate head quarters. The reason they don???t have a free weight bench is do to insurance reasons. ( although the trainers are pushing to get one )


----------



## justinR (Oct 16, 2003)

Well here are yesterdays since I???m starting today and have a pretty good idea on what happened yesterday. Also I forgot my sack lunch on the table at home yesterday so the meals are the best I could do with what I had at work. 


10/15/03

4:45 Meal 1 ??? ½ cup Fiber One ??? 3 boiled egg whites
6:00 workout

	weight ??? 220.01

	Wednesday Shoulders
		Shoulder Press (Warm up) 1X15 2X10 (machine 6)
		Dumbell Lateral Raise ??? 3X10 20 lbs each arm
		Dumbell Front Raise ???3X10	20 lbs each arm
		(Leg press machine) shrug ??? 3X10 (machine 14)
		Dumbell Reverse Front Raise ??? 3X10 20 lbs each arm
		(Smith machine) Shrug ??? 3X10 275 lbs
	Cardio
Treadmill 5 min warm up at 4.1 mph 30 min jog with a interval of 2 min at 3% incline at 4.1 mph and a flat jog at 6.2 mph 5 min cool down at  4.1 jog and cool down equal 3 miles

8:45 Meal 2 ??? 1 banana Whey protein shake 2 scopes 42g protein
12:00 Meal 3 ??? 6 oz turkey ½ cup wild rice ½ cup peas
2:30 Meal 4 ??? Whey protein shake 2 scopes 42g protein
5:00 Meal 5 ??? 6 oz chicken 1 ½ cup of green beans with 1 ½ Tbspn olive oil


----------



## justinR (Oct 16, 2003)

10/16/03

4:45 Meal 1 ??? 6 boiled egg whites
6:00 workout 

	weight 219.6 

	Thursday legs 
		Leg Press 3X10 (machine 14)
		Leg Extension 3X10 (machine 8)
		Seated Leg Curl 3X10 (machine 8)
		Hip Abduction 3X10 (machine 12)
		Hip Adduction 3X10 (machine 18)
	Cardio
		Bike 15 min
		Basketball 30 min

8:45 Meal 2 ??? 1 banana Whey protein shake 2 scopes 42g protein
11:40 Meal 3 ??? ½ cup of brown rice ½ cub broccoli 3 oz of cod Tbsp olive oil
2:40 Meal 4 ??? 1 tuna ( 3 oz ) salad sandwich on whole wheat bread ( 14 grams of carbs 4 grams of fiber in the bread )
5:20 Meal 5 ??? 6 oz chicken 1 cup of green beans with 1 Tbspn olive oil


----------



## justinR (Oct 17, 2003)

*10/16/2003*

10/16/03

4:45 Meal 1 ??? ½ cup Fiber One ??? 3 boiled egg whites
6:00 workout

Weight ??? 218.6 ( I???m going to keep a close eye on this, 1 pound in one day is to fast, although it might just be water weight )

Today I felt strong and more energetic I think the new diet is really helping me out

	Friday???s Arms ??? I???m trying to shock my arms this week
Dumbbell Curls ??? 1X15 at 25 lbs (warm up)
		Preacher Curl/ Hammer Curl superset 
			Preacher curl ??? 3X5 65 lbs
			Hammer curl Negatives 6 sec ??? 3X5 25 each dumbbell
 		Tricep Extension ??? 1X10 at 40 lbs 1X6 at 50 lbs 1X3 ½ at 60 lbs
		Dumbbell Curls ??? 1X10 at 25 lbs 1X6 at 30 lbs 1X2 ½ at 40 lbs
		Kick Backs ??? 1X10 at 20 1X8 at 25 1X5 at 30
	Over head cable pull ( I don???t know what you call this )/Tricep Push Down superset
		Cable Pull 2X10 1X5 (machine 10)
		Pull Down 2X10 1X6 (machine 10)
	Cardio
		45 min full court basketball ( fun but effective )

	 9:00 Meal 2 ??? 1 banana Whey protein shake 2 scopes 42g protein
11:30 Meal 3 ??? ½ cup of brown rice ½ cub broccoli 3 oz of cod 1 Tbsp olive oil
2:00 Meal 4 ??? 1 tuna ( 3 oz ) salad sandwich on whole wheat bread ( 14 grams of carbs 4 grams of fiber )


----------



## justinR (Oct 20, 2003)

*we will have to do this anouther time*

I am by all means still on my diet and work out program but as of late I will not be able to keep this up to date. As of Friday me wife informed me the we will be getting a divorce so I think me time and energy is needed there.


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: we will have to do this anouther time*



> _*Originally posted by justinR *_
> I am by all means still on my diet and work out program but as of late I will not be able to keep this up to date. As of Friday me wife informed me the we will be getting a divorce so I think me time and energy is needed there.



Wow man, sorry to here that. My wife and I got separated earlier this year, I actually found that I concentrated on my diet and training better, I guess to "escape" the situation.

We actually decided to work things out. It turns out that 7 months living apart was good for us. You might get to work things out to. Take a step back, give her some space to think, it may turn around.

Hang in there.


----------

